# droid 2 bricked while instaling costom rom (help)



## entercoolnamehere (Apr 19, 2012)

ok so i installed liquid ginger bread today on the droid 2 running 2.2 and it bricked up (I've fixed it already), i was just wondering why, because i had done it before on my old droid 2 but i think it was running on 2.3 i dont remember tho. should i have updated to 2.3 first before trying the rom or does it not matter?


----------



## beh (Apr 23, 2012)

entercoolnamehere said:


> ok so i installed liquid ginger bread today on the droid 2 running 2.2 and it bricked up (I've fixed it already), i was just wondering why, because i had done it before on my old droid 2 but i think it was running on 2.3 i dont remember tho. should i have updated to 2.3 first before trying the rom or does it not matter?


Likely the problem is what you mentioned, as installing a custom rom typically doesn't install the kernel. So what likely happened is that you had the GB system, on a froyo kernel. You just don't want to update to 2.3.4, as that makes life more difficult for those wanting custom roms


----------



## clouse2013 (Jun 30, 2011)

entercoolnamehere said:


> ok so i installed liquid ginger bread today on the droid 2 running 2.2 and it bricked up (I've fixed it already), i was just wondering why, because i had done it before on my old droid 2 but i think it was running on 2.3 i dont remember tho. should i have updated to 2.3 first before trying the rom or does it not matter?


That's definitly the problem. Search the forums. There should be a rooted stock zip that you can flash that isn't the .621 version. Although, there is a thread to sbf to that. It really isn't hard if you follow the directions. Either route works. Just be on a gingerbread kernel before flashing a gingerbread based rom.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki


----------



## joeblow789 (Oct 8, 2011)

As long as you're not on 2.3.4, here's a bootable CD to SBF to 2.3.3 if needed. Beh has a similar one for 2.3.4.


----------



## entercoolnamehere (Apr 19, 2012)

thanks so much for your replies


----------



## supercutetom (Oct 7, 2011)

I wouldn't sweat it if you somehow end up on 2.3.4. With the new root method its near effortless to root it and to top it off I haven't ran into any conflicting issues with ROMs that haven't been worked around now.

Plus my phone doesn't randomly turn on anymore when I want it OFF!


----------

